
Google gets more time to respond to EU antitrust charges - pavornyoh
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/03/google-gets-more-time-to-respond-to-eu-antitrust-charges/
======
ocdtrekkie
I feel like at the fourth extension, Google is just trying to draw out the
clock for as long as possible on a result they know is inevitable.

